
Multi-file wordcount – an exercise in concurrent Ruby - henryaj
https://recurse.henrystanley.com/post/concurrent-ruby/
======
jchook
Hey despite the poor performance this post taught me a lot about Ruby. Thanks!

I did wonder.. doesn’t readlines load the entire file into RAM? Would it be
more performance to try, e.g.

File.open(filename).inject(0) { |c, line| c + 1 }

